# Terry Fator Live from Las Vegas on Blu Ray



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those fans who may have seen him in person in Las Vegas....like me...

Terry Fator (winner of last years' America's Got Talent" just had the Blu ray release of his "Terry Fator Live from Las Vegas" come you yesterday.

$13.86 at Walmart (online only...with free shipping)
$13.99 at Amazon (online with free shipping)

He puts on quite a show and indeed has amazing talent.

May see him again next week, and get our book autographed this time around.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

But how can it be "live" when it's on BluRay? :grin:


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh come on, don't you remember the "is it live? Or is it Memorex?" commercials?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK....it's a recording of his "live show" in Vegas.

But he does put on quite a show...recommend it.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK....it's a recording of his "live show" in Vegas.
> 
> But he does put on quite a show...recommend it.


And I can highly recommend ZZ-Top's "Live from Texas" BluRay!


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK....it's a recording of his "live show" in Vegas.
> 
> But he does put on quite a show...recommend it.


+1 with bells on . . .

Went to see his show at the Mirage during the preview period before the "official" opening.

He was great. He really is an amazingly talented guy.

After the show you find yourself thinking "Gee, that guy is really a good singer and impressionist" followed shortly by the realization that he is doing it with his mouth closed and lips not moving!

I heartily recommend his show to all.

Keith
in Vegas, smelling the smoke from LA


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PokerJoker said:


> +1 with bells on . . .
> 
> Went to see his show at the Mirage during the preview period before the "official" opening.
> 
> ...


OK....I was teetering about this until your post....

Now...

I'm going to see him next week for the 2nd time in person.

What's neat about the Blu Ray is that it captures the spirit and great presentation of attending a live show quite well.

If you don't have the chance to see this encredibiliy talent person's show "live" in Vegas itself...the Blu Ray is a good "second option".


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

We watched him on America's Got Talent. I ordered the bluray disc from Amazon and thoroughly enjoyed it. I was wondering how he would do with a full length show. Very entertaining. Definately worth a view.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I recorded a Terry Fator Vegas performance recently, but I don't remember what channel it was on.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Blu Ray does a good job of capturing the show, as well as extras on him personally. A terrific success story, and entertaining show to see.

Most of the folks I know who saw him in person or on the Blu Ray for the first time are simply amazed at his talents.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I went to his show last November. It was great! I highly recommend it. Suitable for the family if you want to take the kids, but also entertaining for the adults.


----------

